# NEW Veritas Plane helper



## Gene Howe (Feb 28, 2009)

AMAZING!
4/1


----------



## MastersHand (Nov 28, 2010)

Why couldn't have we thought of that. Awesome Thanks


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

Now that there is great. I gonna need adapters for all my planes.:yes:








 







.


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

Kind of an oxymoron to take a traditional tool and slap a noisy screaming vacuum to it don't ya'll think?


----------



## ACP (Jan 24, 2009)

What's funny about this is my four year old loves two things in my shop. Vacuuming and handplaning. Awhile back after I got him an old Craftsman #4 and a Stanley #220 he got the bright idea of holding a vacuum near the mouth to catch shavings. He had me hold the hose there while he planed. It was very ackward, but I could see his little gears turning for a solution. Now this! I can't wait to show him. Explaining it's an April Fools thing will be the hardest part cause he'll think it's genius!


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

firemedic said:


> Kind of an oxymoron to take a traditional tool and slap a noisy screaming vacuum to it don't ya'll think?


What if it was self propelled?









 







.


----------



## woodgeekess (Mar 16, 2012)

I like making piles of shavings to pickup though.


----------



## DST (Jan 10, 2011)

firemedic said:


> Kind of an oxymoron to take a traditional tool and slap a noisy screaming vacuum to it don't ya'll think?


Festool is quiet


----------



## woodninja (Feb 12, 2012)

NO NO NO!!!!!!!!!!! Do NOT buy this CRAP!!!!! Come on people. If you are buying this stuff you are completely missing the point!!!! This is like buying a complete deep sea scuba outfit to go sit in the hot tub. Veritas makes some great hand tools but this is ridiculous. JUST SAY NO!!!


----------



## jharris (Jan 8, 2011)

Whoever thought of this is pretty clever (at coming up with 4/1 gags!)


----------



## jstange2 (Dec 5, 2010)

I think I'll get that along with this new low angle plane.


----------



## Shop Dad (May 3, 2011)

I'm all over this. Looks like it will fit my Bailey #4 and still work with a Shop Vac (though a little noisier). I like Cabinetman's self-propelled idea. Raiding my son's lego gears and motor to see if I can get something going. You'll definitely see a build thread on that. :yes::no:


----------



## Wrangler02 (Apr 15, 2011)

Truely creative folks.


----------



## woodgeekess (Mar 16, 2012)

Lol I fell for the April fools joke


----------



## HandToolGuy (Dec 10, 2011)

Wow! You really have to watch out on 1/1, don't cha? Firehose undies from Duluth, a $6000 handsaw on eBay, and now this nifty looking offering from Veritas.

Follow the link for the saw,

http://item.mobileweb.ebay.com/viewitem?itemId=200737841086&index=0&nav=SEARCH&nid=15852531694


----------



## Lola Ranch (Mar 22, 2010)

I was got! too funny

Bret


----------

